# horses past??



## horseluver4eva (20 April 2012)

im very intrigued to know the breed and history of my supposedly dales mare. she is 15.2hh although sold as a 15hh the vet said aged between 11-13 and another said between 13-17 so i just say 13. she is very sweet and lovely to hack out. has brown eyes and a white sock on her back left foot. also has a small star on her head. very affectionate too. she is like a tb to ride with a shire horses feet so i was just wondering if anybody knows any information on her just for curiosity really, also i cant contact past owners as i bought her off a dealer and the woman who had her before had a stroke.
also forgot to say he said she has only had 2 homes her past home lasted 2 years until the lady sadly had a stroke. her pictures are on my sig. thanks
let me know if you need anymore info


----------



## horseluver4eva (20 April 2012)

or even past owners. any details would be appreciated. if it helps im in cumbria and bought her off dally birkett


----------



## horseluver4eva (22 April 2012)

also her lower lip is white with long whiskers. shes afraid of heavy flowing water and is very forward going yet is very safe.


----------



## horseluver4eva (28 April 2012)

Any info .....


----------



## Purple Duck (28 April 2012)

horseluver4eva said:



			Any info .....
		
Click to expand...

It may be worth posting where in the country you are/got mare from

xXx


----------



## Cuffey (28 April 2012)

Dealer is Cumbria but he may have purchased outside the county
Will Dally not tell you more--he is a decent sort of guy?

Are there no clues in the passport?
No vet stamps for vaccination?

Try http://www.dales-fans.org.uk/


----------



## horseluver4eva (29 April 2012)

thankyou. dally has told me that he was given her by a woman who had took ill and was in the whitehaven area in cumbria. although they did not know her name and did not have a passport but dally later purchased an official passport. he is a lovely person although many people have had lets say problems. but saying that many have bought some fab horses off him. thanks for the help it would be really interesting to find out more about her and her background though


----------



## cally6008 (30 April 2012)

can you post a bigger photo of her ?


----------



## horseluver4eva (5 May 2012)

yes heres one of her although these are a few weeks old ill take a better one when my phone gets fixed.


----------



## horseluver4eva (14 July 2012)

This is her now and also before i bought her


----------



## horseluver4eva (14 August 2012)

bump


----------



## horseluver4eva (20 August 2012)

...


----------

